# Cheato is dying??



## carollam0512 (Jan 11, 2012)

I had a handful of cheato in my biocube 2nd chamber two weeks ago,just now i check,there is only a little tiny bunch left? I do huv light for abt 16hr a day,but y r they disappearing? What can i do?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

A little more info would be needed for any help.

Test results on the water?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Do yo have any fish that might be eating it? What kind of light do you have? Do you keep corals?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I was never able to grow chaeto in the biocube chamber.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

what is this chamber like? Maybe it's not getting enough light?


----------



## carollam0512 (Jan 11, 2012)

The test result is ammonia 0, nitrite 0 and nitrate 10, before i had a halogen table lamp that mount on the back of the clear part of the biocube,and thats will give direct light to them,but at the end i found out it didnt work. Now i had the light on top and i kept the chamber cover open now,dunno if this will work better.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

carollam0512 said:


> The test result is ammonia 0, nitrite 0 and nitrate 10, before i had a halogen table lamp that mount on the back of the clear part of the biocube,and thats will give direct light to them,but at the end i found out it didnt work. Now i had the light on top and i kept the chamber cover open now,dunno if this will work better.


If the chamber's walls are black, then it will probably not work.


----------



## carollam0512 (Jan 11, 2012)

The wall around it is black,is that mean it absorb all the light,will the light work better go from top instead.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Whats the PH?


----------



## carollam0512 (Jan 11, 2012)

PH level is 8.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

my 29G buiocube has one of those dynex robot LED lights shining light from midnight to 7am through the small glass window at the back. 1 year and counting and the chaeto is still alive. It does look a little thinner than usual lately though.


----------

